# Canon 70d creative Filters



## Patrick Bower (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help [emoji120]
I've recently purchased a Canon 70d and am trying to learn some of the basic (walk before I run I suppose)
I'm trying to see what the creative filters look like but I just can't seem to get the to work. 
The creative filters option in the main menu is just greyed out and it doesn't give me a reason why or how I can change it.

Any help would be appreciated! And if you're in Sydney Australia I will buy you a beer to say thanks [emoji482] 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JustBen (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't know the 70D, but it would not be the first time that HDR gets in the way of a specific function on a Canon Camera...

If you have HDR mode activated, try to deactivate it, then try the filters again.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 5, 2017)

basically, if it's greyed out that means that you are in the wrong mode to access the functions.

Read the manual some more about what exposure modes you can be in for specific features.  I'm not familiar with the 70D.


----------



## Patrick Bower (Jun 5, 2017)

Cheers guys, it was just a simple mode change that was required. The filters are pretty bad anyway but it's just one of those things I needed to see to make sure I wasn't missing out on anything exciting 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

